# fuel fill door



## onuripples (Aug 1, 2007)

Didn't know where else to post this, but I need some serious help. I have an 09 passat cc. I was at the gas station and I hit the fuel door release switch, but the fuel door won't open. I'm down to about 2 gallons, and I need to get it open in a hurry. I don't know of a manual release anywhere. It's been cold, so i dumped a bunch of hot water on it cuz I thought it might be iced over, but that didn't help. I can hear the release trigger, it just won't open. Anyone know what to do???


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: fuel fill door (onuripples)*

Have you read your owners handbook? There is a manual release in there somewhere but it's probably hidden behind some trim.


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: fuel fill door (onuripples)*

Did you buy it new? I would contact the dealership on this one. The service department should be able to come to your car to get the gas door open.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: fuel fill door (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

Are you serious?


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: fuel fill door (zgdonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zgdonkey* »_Are you serious? 

Why not?
It's definitely worth a phone call, or is the dealer that bad?


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: fuel fill door (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

Have you read your owners manual yet?


----------

